

Ask HN: Any 1Password Users? - shawndumas

http://agilebits.com/products/1Password/
======
maguay
I use 1Password on Windows and iOS, and on Mac when I get one in the near
future. It's awesome, and I feel so much better using it than LastPass. First,
it works nicer and integrates with sites much better. Then, I feel better
keeping my passwords directly in my own control!

